# How to Secure Battery & Box to Floor of My Jon Boat



## saltybob (Jan 24, 2015)

I guess the title of this message just about says it all. I need to keep a trolling motor battery with box from sliding and bouncing around on the floor just behind the transom of my 14 foot aluminum jon boat. I'd be very grateful for any suggestions.

Bob


----------



## RichWentFishing504 (Jan 24, 2015)

Battery box with some self tapping screws.


----------



## 1lhorn (Jan 24, 2015)

If you have a deck, screw the box to the deck. Rubber mat may keep it from sliding around. Some some eyelets on the backside (vertical surface) of the rear bench or against the transom so that you can lash the box against the rear seat or transom. I have a slightly raised wooden floor behind my rear bench and there are strips of 1x1 wood screwed to the wooden floor that traps the battery box to keep it from sliding.


----------



## saltybob (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't have a wooden deck, just the aluminum floor.


----------



## RichWentFishing504 (Jan 24, 2015)

Do you have exposed ribs? Have someone weld a plate on the ribs then mount the box on the ribs. Otherwise grab a ratchet strap and some eyelets and strap it in place.


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 24, 2015)

Get some aluminum angle from Lowes/HD/etc., some 3M 4200/5200 and sandpaper. Cut the aluminum angle into strips or pieces long enough to suit your battery, scuff up the hull paint good, spread some 4200/5200 in the right places, place the cut aluminum angle, set the battery on the aluminum angle, and wait for the adhesive to cure. Can also fix the metal where a battery box strap will be secured by the metal as well so it add one more way to secure the battery.


----------



## chrispy186 (Jan 25, 2015)

I dont have a box, but I have a tray. What I did was took a piece of 1" plywood, sealed it, then glued it to the aluminum floor with PL2000. Then I screwed the tray down with a bunch of screws. 4 years and still going strong.


----------



## saltybob (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks very much for all those great suggestions!

I was playing around today with different positions for the battery & box. I found that I could secure it pretty well by running a heavy bungee cord with one end clipped under the drain below a rib and bringing the cord through a bracket attached to the transom and then back over the top of the box and finally clipping the other end of the cord under another rib. The battery is heavy and the cord is tight so I don't think it will move much. If it does I'll run another bungee cord over the opposite side of the box and hope for the best.

If that doesn't work I'll try adhesives or securing the box to a piece of wood.

Thanks again.

Bob


----------

